# What kinds of Ice Creams, Sherbets, Ices do you like/love?



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2016)

My favorite ice cream is black forest walnut which I have only had once at an ice cream place I haven't been to in a long time.  It's seasonal and I forgot what season they have it.  Maybe I should go back there on occasion and check them out.  I also like vanilla, chocolate, pistachio, butter pecan, chocolate fudge with pecans and any ice cream with nuts!!  

I don't think I've ever had Italian Ice so I can't speak on that.

I like orange sherbet.

I also like all the icecreams in hot fudge sundaes.  OMG.  I am getting so hungry for ice cream now.


----------



## Guitarist (May 28, 2016)

Chocolate ice cream. Any variety. 
Banana ice cream -- very hard to find unless it's Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey.
Jamocha ice cream
Black walnut ice cream
Orange sherbet, lime sherbet, raspberry sherbet
Baskin Robbins used to have a flavor called Red Apple Jack Ice.  I loved it but haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Chocolate ice cream. Any variety.
> Banana ice cream -- very hard to find unless it's Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey.
> Jamocha ice cream
> Black walnut ice cream
> ...


They all sound so yummy!


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 28, 2016)

Gelato and soft serve, usually McDonalds soft serve.    Yea, yea, weird.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 28, 2016)

We tend to prefer ice cream with peanuts or chocolate. Or both!

Good old Ben & Jerrys!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2016)

I used to love Baskin Robbins Creme de Caramel, but they discontinued it.  Now I get Pralines and Creme when I go there.  Never cared much for nuts or toppings on my ice cream.

I haven't had an Italian Ice for decades, used to get them when I was younger at some pizzarias.  My favs were cherry or lemon.

When I buy HagenDaz sherbert, it usually go for raspberry or strawberry flavors.  Used to love Creamsicles as a kid, vanilla ice cream with orange sherbert on a stick.


----------



## Gemma (May 28, 2016)

I like Raspberry Cheesecake, Chocolate Hazelnut and Mint Chocolate Gelato by Breyers, Caramel Cup Craze by Perry's and Lemon Italian ice.


----------



## Cookie (May 28, 2016)

Love Cherry Garcia, also love strawberry and mint chocolate chip.


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2016)

A simple "yes" will suffice for me....


----------



## fureverywhere (May 28, 2016)

Baskin Robbins used to have a flavor called Red Apple Jack Ice.  I loved it but haven't seen it in ages. 

They make a delightful watermelon sherbet seasonally too. My older son's first job was at Baskin Robbins when they still had all 31 flavors. He would make the WS into an extra large smoothie with a ginger ale base. Turned black when it was mixed but tasted way better than it looked.

Saint Ben and Saint Jerry...gelato in almost any flavor. Friendly's is where I grew up.  I miss a great ice cream place that was  Mom and Pop owned so they could go hog wild creative. They made all their own flavors. I enjoy the unusual and they never ceased to please...Creamed Corn, Black Licorice, Hot Chocolate Chili, Lavender, Rose, Cucumber Ice. Every month the husband would make a mystery flavor and you could guess what it was. Of course you had to have the courage to taste it first.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Gelato and soft serve, usually McDonalds soft serve.    Yea, yea, weird.


I like softserve a lot, too, and so does my dog!  When I get it she sticks her face right in it!



Goldfynche said:


> We tend to prefer ice cream with peanuts or chocolate. Or both!
> 
> Good old Ben & Jerrys!


I love chocolate bits and nuts in ice cream, too.



SeaBreeze said:


> I used to love Baskin Robbins Creme de Caramel, but they discontinued it.  Now I get Pralines and Creme when I go there.  Never cared much for nuts or toppings on my ice cream.
> 
> I haven't had an Italian Ice for decades, used to get them when I was younger at some pizzarias.  My favs were cherry or lemon.
> 
> When I buy HagenDaz sherbert, it usually go for raspberry or strawberry flavors.  Used to love Creamsicles as a kid, vanilla ice cream with orange sherbert on a stick.


I haven't had a creamsicle in ages.  Haven't seen them anywhere.



Gemma said:


> I like Raspberry Cheesecake, Chocolate Hazelnut and Mint Chocolate Gelato by Breyers, Caramel Cup Craze by Perry's and Lemon Italian ice.


Oh, yum yum yum!!



Cookie said:


> Love Cherry Garcia, also love strawberry and mint chocolate chip.


OMG!!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> A simple "yes" will suffice for me....


LOL, I know what you mean!



fureverywhere said:


> Baskin Robbins used to have a flavor called Red Apple Jack Ice.  I loved it but haven't seen it in ages.
> 
> They make a delightful watermelon sherbet seasonally too. My older son's first job was at Baskin Robbins when they still had all 31 flavors. He would make the WS into an extra large smoothie with a ginger ale base. Turned black when it was mixed but tasted way better than it looked.
> 
> Saint Ben and Saint Jerry...gelato in almost any flavor. Friendly's is where I grew up.  I miss a great ice cream place that was  Mom and Pop owned so they could go hog wild creative. They made all their own flavors. I enjoy the unusual and they never ceased to please...Creamed Corn, Black Licorice, Hot Chocolate Chili, Lavender, Rose, Cucumber Ice. Every month the husband would make a mystery flavor and you could guess what it was. Of course you had to have the courage to taste it first.


Cucumber Ice?  I am really curious how that tasted. lol


----------



## senile1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> My favorite ice cream is black forest walnut which I have only had once at an ice cream place I haven't been to in a long time.  It's seasonal and I forgot what season they have it.  Maybe I should go back there on occasion and check them out.  I also like vanilla, chocolate, pistachio, butter pecan, chocolate fudge with pecans and any ice cream with nuts!!
> 
> I don't think I've ever had Italian Ice so I can't speak on that.
> 
> ...





Orange Sherbert is my favorite, especially when mixed with vanilla.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2016)

Cherry cheese cake ice cream. Homemade ginger vanilla ice cream--which I kinda invented. Homemade blackberry ice cream from local blackberries. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 5, 2016)

Macadamia icecream, one scoop, and rum and raisin, one scoop.
Perfection.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 5, 2016)

Not fond of most commercial ice creams. Too sweet, too much air whipped in these days. Love black walnut ice cream, but Hagen Daz discontinued theirs. No one else makes a decent one around here (it's not popular on the West Coast; most folks have never had it).

HD still makes three flavors we like: 
Butter Pecan
Pineapple Coconut 
Coffee

A local lactose-free brand we discovered - I believe it's only distributed in our area, the San Francisco Bay Area - is amazing. Rich, creamy, wonderful deep flavor, packed almost solid (very little air churned in; a pint of this weighs much more than a pint of most commercial ice creams): Mr. Dewie's, based on cashew milk. http://www.mrdewies.com/

A more widely distributed brand is Talenti Gelato. They make one flavor, only one, we consider to be outstanding: Alphonse Mango. My DH is from Hong Kong so he loves tropical fruits, especially mangoes. There are many brands of mango ice cream sold out here but this one so far is the best, hands-down. The others are okay, but a bit too sweet for my taste.

Used to like Ben & Jerry's Cherry Vanilla but got tired of the dark sweet chocolate in it. We really prefer bittersweet chocolate, but all the commercial brands, including Hagan Daz, are too sweet and lack that deep intensity great chocolate has.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

You know how things go in the freezer and get lost? I almost dropped a quart of coconut gelato on my feet awhile ago. I don't remember the brand but I'll write a review when I open it tonight


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of ice cream and we have some locally-based premium providers around here.  I am particularly fond of Gifford's ice cream and tend to go for their "Moose Tracks" flavor,
Moose Tracks ice cream? Melt-on-your-tongue Moose Tracks® fudge swirl and peanut butter mini-cups in smooth vanilla ice cream.

They also have a delicious flavor called "Deer Tracks" which is outstanding and described thusly:
As delightful as sunrise at a cabin on the lake: full-bodied espresso ice cream laced with crunchy, chocolate-coated, toffee pieces and swirled with thick, rich chocolate fudge.

If I go with Brigham's, another local favorite, I tend towards "The Big Dig", a take on our infamous project through the center of Boston that went way over budget and took far too long. The ice cream is described:  All across New England, people are still talking about The Big Dig™. Not the construction project - the ice cream from Brigham's®! This colossal combination of Brigham's creamy Vanilla ice cream, fudge brownie chunks, caramel sauce and chocolate chunks, has been known to create traffic jams in ice cream aisles everywhere. Break out your shovels and dig in!


----------



## Lon (Jun 5, 2016)

I am fond of Lemon Ice & Orange Sherbert


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2016)

All of this sounds so very tasty!!:coolpics:


----------



## Debby (Jun 27, 2016)

I've just discovered an ice 'cream' bar by Tofutti that is called 'Marry Me' and they are incredible.  You'd swear you were eating ice cream.  Now I understand how that Alberta student team was able to create a gelato out of pea protein that is indistinguishable from real gelato.  The ones I've just discovered are made of organic soy beans.


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2016)

We've discovered a great frozen custard place near us and, I hate to admit, we've been there four times in the last two weeks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2016)

Made homemade blackberry ice cream with last year's berries. Had some for supper. Mmmmm.


----------



## oldman (Jun 28, 2016)

My wife and I go to a dairy bar/restaurant and they serve homemade scooped ice cream. My favorite is two scoops; one scoop of black raspberry and one scoop of coffee in a cup. If I get really daring, I also like their homemade sherbet. One scoop of lime and one scoop of orange both served over a handful of broken thin pretzels in a cup. Really good going down on a hot day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

MMMMMMM...........y'all got me salivating for ice cream or tofutti!!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 3, 2016)

McDonalds soft serve!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> McDonalds soft serve!


Yep, I like it w hot fudge and nuts, too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

Breyer's was just on sale for $1.99, I got some Heath Bar flavor for myself, and hubby had his chocolate, he adds whole almonds to his.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2016)

Two bucks, wow! Never drops below about four dollars here.


----------



## kaufen (Jul 11, 2016)

Classic vanilla is the best for me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 11, 2016)

Never cared for sherbet and don't think I've ever tried ices.  

Ice cream, on the other hand... I like plain old chocolate.  Doesn't need to get any better than that, because I can't even lay off of just plain old chocolate.  Frozen yogurt is good too.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 11, 2016)

I love DQ vanilla soft serve and Baskin Robbins (former) German Chocolate Cake ice cream.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 13, 2016)

This one is my all time A #1 favorite....  The Original Rainbow cone..  Chicago Il...  I've been dying for one.. but resisting.. Far to many Weight Watchers points..  a whole days worth to be exact..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2016)

Ben and Jerry's Karamel Sutra
chocolate chip
Moose Tracks
Orange sherbert
Coffee
Toffee
Anything with caramel
French Vanilla
Just plain chocolate


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2016)

I like butter pecan ice cream and lemon sherbet on hot days.


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 22, 2016)

I have an ice cream maker and my favorites are whatever I've made recently. Right now, that means nectarine sherbet, carob frozen yogurt, and carob ice milk.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 23, 2016)

Whenever I go grocery shopping I have to walk quickly by the ice cream section because this brand of ice cream will call out my name if I don't. I love any flavor from Tillamook but only buy it when I feel like I deserve it. Otherwise I would be buying it several times a week .


----------

